# Blei Einfuhr und Handelverbot für Dänemark (Pilker,Jig-Köpfe usw.)



## Mefo (12. September 2002)

Hi,
habe in der Rute und Rolle  Ausgabe Juli 2002 folgenden Bericht gelesen! 


Aus fürs Blei
Bleifreie Zeiten für Angler in Dänemark:Ab dem 1.12.02 darf Blei weder eingeführt noch damit gehandelt werden.Das gab der dänische Minister für Umwelt,Svend Auken,bekannt.Dänemark wird somit das erste Land der Welt sein,in dem nicht nur Blei selbst,sondern auch keine Verbindung wie verchromte oder lackierte Blinker,Pilker oder Twister verwendet werden dürfen.Dieses Verbot stieß bei den dänischen Angelverbänden auf große Ablehnung und Unverständniss. ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Was soll das denn? Die sollen sich doch lieber Gedanken machen wie man die Einleitung von Gülle,Dünger usw. reduzieren kann. :r 
Soll ich jetzt mit 12er Schloßschrauben , Stahlplatten zum Brandungsangeln oder Pilken.Ich glaube mal wieder eine Blitzentscheidung vom grünen Tisch ,die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. :e 

PS: Am 31.11.02 muß man jede Menge günstiger Pilker ;Blinker und Jig-Köpfe in Dänemark  Kaufen können. :m  :q   

Immer eine gespannte Schnur 
Gruß Richard


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (12. September 2002)

*tja*

Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt. Aber trotzdem wenn Du was gegen die Bauern (also Gülle) unternimmst verlierst Du die Wahlen  Gegen Blei und Angler bringt Dir Stimmen der Grünen. Alles Politik.

Aber es sind halt Alternativen gefordert. Warten wir mal den Gerätemarkt ab, da kommt schon was. Angeln wird man weiterhin können.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. September 2002)

Na da bin ich aber gespannt ob die Dänen das wirklich durchziehen. Gemunkelt wird ja schon lange darüber.
Nachher &quot;schmuggeln&quot; wir das Blei nach Dänemark so wie das Bier nach Norge.


----------



## Klausi (12. September 2002)

Also gesprochen wird schon lange darüber, bisher war aber davon die rede das mit Bleiköder nicht mehr gehandelt werden darf und die Produktion auf Bleifrei umgestellt wird. Das werden die die nie von einen Tag auf den anderen durchbekommen,dass nicht mehr mit Blei geangelt wird. Ich denke das die das nach und nach einschränken werden.


----------



## bitti (13. September 2002)

Moin,

bin ja mal gespannt, wie die das kontrollieren wollen. Kommt da ein Zielfander auf dein Boot und kratzt von Deinen Pilkern den Lack ab um zu sehen, aus was diese sind?

Gruß

Bitti


----------



## Klausi (13. September 2002)

Willkommen in Board @ Bitti #h


----------



## Mefo (13. September 2002)

Hi und Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten!
@ FFt Webmaster
Man bekommt bei Hakuma Bleifreie Pilker SNX14 ( nicht schlecht)aber soll ich durch so ein Verbot meine Köderbox total umstellen.Wenn das Gesetz tatsächlich umgesezt wird wird mich Dänemark nicht mehr so häufig sehen.Das ist so klar wie Pilker aus Blei gegoßen werden.
@ Klausi
Laut den Bericht ist es beschlossene Sache Termin 01.12.02

Gruß Richard


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (13. September 2002)

*nein*

Sicher kann man deshalb nicht alls wegwerfen, aber man kann sich nach und nach für Dänemark anderes Material zulegen und in den Ländern wor es noch Frei ist die Alten Pilker aufbrauchen 

Mich stört das Verbot nicht besonders angel vom Boot eh leiber mit Naturköder und da kann ich auch einen Stein als Gewicht nehmen 

Beim Brandungsangeln sieht das aber schon schlechter aus


----------



## bitti (13. September 2002)

@Mefo
Die SNX 14 - Pilker sind wirklich Klasse. Damit haben wir in Norwegen schon richtig gut gefangen. Nur kosten die Dinger bis zu 15 Euro pro Stück! Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, daß jeder &quot;Hänger&quot; 10-15 Euro kostet wird mir ganz schlecht..  #t 



Gruß

Bitti


----------



## sandro (13. September 2002)

grüße

gibt es ein angelverbot mit bleikunstködern nicht schon lang in DK?? also vor zwei jahren wurden wir auf langeland schon darauf hingewiesen!

was solls! snx von hakuma läßt grüßen und weiter gehts in DK
(habe letztens auch andere bleifreie pilker von anderen firmen gesehen.) :z


----------



## Mefo (13. September 2002)

bitti hat Recht SNX ist noch sehr teuer und wenig verbreitet.Das wird sich bestimmt bald ändern wenn sich der Absatzmarkt in DK um 180° dreht.

Schöne Grüße aus Plön
Richard


----------



## udorudi (14. September 2002)

Tja, den Dänen pfeift halt der Wind immer um Kopp.
da wird ne Menge an Gedanken durchgeblasen!
Sind denn all die &quot;anderen&quot; Legierungen 100% ohne Blei?
Vieles wird zwar nicht so nachhaltig die Umwelt belasten, aber hergestellt werden die doch auch…

Gruss aus der Nordheide

Udo


----------



## Petrusautor (14. September 2002)

*Schwermetalle*

Genauso wenig, wie wir Blei im Trinkwasser oder den Autoabgasen wollen, wollen die halt Blei in Nord- und Ostsee und allen anderen schönen dänischen Gewässern. 
So sehr ich den Grundgedanken verstehen kann, fehlt mir für manches denn doch das ultimative Verständnis. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, auf andere Schwermetalle auszuweichen, als da wäre Zinn (ist allerdings schon als Beimengung in Bootsanstrichen verboten), oder Gold (zeigt den weltgewandten Fischersmann) oder vielleicht Uran (besonders zu empfehlen beim Nachtangeln wegen des smarten Leuchtens).
Alles in allem genau so eine dämliche Geschichte wie das Ausrüsten aller Sportboote auf der Ostsee mit geschlossenenen Schmutzwassertanks bis 2005, obwohl die wenigsten Wassersportler ihre Geschäfte an Bord verrichten, da sie nach Törnende dieses viel bequemer im Hafen machen können. Zudem sind bislang nur verschwindend wenig Häfen mit entsprechednen Entsorgungseinrichtungen (Absaugpumpen) ausgerüstet. Wenn man bedenkt, was die Berufsschifffahrt nach wie vor &quot;entsorgt&quot;, was die Landwirtschaft an Gülle einleitet und im Osten ganze Städte ihre ungeklärten Abwässer in die Ostsee leiten (von der Industrie ganz zu schweigen, erhält man das gleiche Bild wie das mit dem Bleiverbot in Dänemark.
Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen! Bumm!


----------



## Detlef (17. September 2002)

Häääh? Wie jetzt????!!!! Welche Städte konkret im Osten leiten ihre Abwässer ungeklärt in die Ostsee? Da bin ich aber mal auf eine Antwort neugierig.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. September 2002)

> und im Osten ganze Städte ihre ungeklärten Abwässer in die Ostsee leiten (von der Industrie ganz zu schweigen


Also das würde mich jetzt auch ein wenig mehr interessieren. Ein paar stichhaltige Beweise wären hier jetzt angebracht.
Manch einer denkt wohl immer noch wir haben nur Plummskloos und noch keinen elektrischen Strom.  :r


----------



## Angelwebshop (20. September 2002)

Entwarnung!!!

Habe heute mit einen dänischen Lieferanten über das Thema gesprochen, die nächsten 5 Jahre wird das noch nichts, es liegt eine Klage dagegen beim Europäischen Gerichtshof an.

Das Gesetz dazu gibt es zwar schon, wird aber durch die Klage blockiert. 

Je nach dem wie das dann ausgeht können wir uns hier auch warm anziehen. Entweder alle oder keiner so lautet wohl die Begründung in der Klageschrift. Zu Glück haben wir ja die Europäische Gemeinschaft, da kann nicht jeder machen was er will.

Bin auch mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. 

Gruß AWS


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. September 2002)

*GRRRR*

Petrus.... ich denke eine kleine Entschuldigung wäre angebracht, oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Petrusautor (21. September 2002)

Upps! - 13 Jahre nach dem wundervollen Fall der Mauer fühlen sich noch immer einige auf den Schlipps getreten, wenn man vom &quot;Osten&quot; spricht. Liebe Freunde in den neuen Bundesländern, bitte lasst Euch sagen, dass, wenn Ihr auf der Landkarte noch etwas weiter nach rechts schaut, dort der Osten weitergeht. Und zwar in einer Art und Weise, die rein Umweltmäßig gesehen katastrophal ist. Ich denke, hier sind wir uns alle einig, oder? 
Was mein ganz persönliches Verhältnis zu den neuen Ostländern betrifft, lasst Euch alle von mir sagen, dass meine besten Freunde &quot;Ossis&quot; sind und mir absolut nichts negatives einfallen will, was man den Bewohnern der neuen Bundesländer nachsagen könnte. 
Außer vielleicht, dass es noch ganz wenige gibt, die ein wenig empfindlich reagieren, wenn einer &quot;Osten&quot; sagt. Ich glaube aber, dass wir auch diese empfindsamen Wesen eines Tages davon überzeugen können, dass wir &quot;Wessis&quot; ihnen eigentlich gar nichts böses wollen.  :q 
Ich brenne darauf, in einer Zeit, in der ich es arbeitsmäßig einrichten kann, mir mein Boot zu schnappen und die herrlichen Reviere der neuen Bundesländer zu erkunden. Ich bin schon jetzt sicher, dass ich mich dort wohlfühlen werde und ich würde nicht im Traum daran denken, irgend jemandem durch hinterwäldlerische Vorurteile auf den Schlipps treten zu wollen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich niemandem mit meiner Aussage zu nahe getreten bin, sondern dass die aufgetretenen Irritationen durch sehr subjektive Empfindsamkeiten zustande gekommen sind, die auch keiner Entschuldigung wie auch immer bedürfen. Ich hoffe, dass meine klärenden Worte diese Gemüter wieder besänftigen können und darf vielleicht noch anmerken, dass man sich nicht immer die Schuhe anziehen sollte, die da irgendwo herumstehen und gar nicht für einen bestimmt sind, zumal sie ja auch wirklich nicht passen.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (21. September 2002)

**

Das dachte ich mir schon, daß Du den weiten .... Ostens meintest.  :q


----------



## Detlef (21. September 2002)

Alles klar!!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. September 2002)

@ M_S

Er meinte damit, das Du nicht soviel über Board pinkeln solltest, dann verringert sich auch der Nitrat und Nitritgehalt der Ostsee!!! :m Glaub mir einfach.

Bin mal gespannt, ob dann Gladsax Den Blinker Gladsax Snap wieder vom Markt nimmt? Sind ja mit Bleieinlage!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. September 2002)

Ich erhielt heute Post vom dänischen Fremdenverkehrsamt aus Hamburg und in dem Schreiben stand :

Bleiverbot ab 1.12 2002 in DK

&quot;In Dänemark dürfen ab diesem Datum keinen bleihaltigen Pilker oder Blinker mehr verkauft oder importiert werden.
Dies gilt nicht für Köder,die vor diesem Datum gekauft wurden.Bleifreie Köder gibt es dann in jedem Angelgeschäft in Dänemark, falls sie in Deutschland nicht erhältlich sein sollten&quot; Zitat ende

Von Brandungsbleien etc. steht ausdrücklich nichts in dem Schreiben, aber ich denke es gilt die selbe Regelung. ;+ 
Alles andere wäre ja auch Blödsinn, zumindest aus dänischer Sicht.

Also nichts wie ende November nach D.K. und die Restbstände einsacken und den Kaufbeleg nicht vergessen. :q 

Weitere Infos unter :www 


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Mefo (27. September 2002)

Ich glaube die spinnen die Dänen.
Soll ich für jeden bleihaltigen Köder ein Kassenbon bei einer Kontrolle vorlegen. 

Bleieinfuhrverbot .Wenn ich mit meinem Wagen nach DK fahre muß ich denn auch den Kaufvertrag mitführen?  ;+ Wegen der Autobatterie;Auswuchtbleie usw. Nicht das ich noch ins Dänische Kaffeeviereck komme ,da ich in DK ein Auswuchtblei verloren habe ,geschweige den ein Pilker . :q    :q 

Warten wirs mal ab,wie sich das Gesetz in die Praxsis umsetzen lässt .


----------



## Mohrchen (1. Oktober 2002)

Die Pilker aus SNX-Material von Hakuma sind doch gar nicht so teuer und tolle sowie fängige Meerforellenblinker aus dem selben Material gibt´s da auch. Aber wie mache ich es mit den Gewichten beim Brandungsangeln? Da habe ich noch kein Bleiersatz gesehen!
Gruß aus Sachsen-Anhalt 
Mohrchen


----------



## Laksos (1. Oktober 2002)

Von diesen neuen bleifreien Pilkern die Drillinge ab, dann habt ihr eure &quot;vom dän. TÜV zugelassenen&quot; Brandungsgewichte!  :m  (Und kein Taschengeld mehr.)

Oder man nimmt Sandsäckchen, wassergefüllte Luftballons, ....

Also behämmert ist das alles schon irgendwie.


----------



## Mirco (12. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich hab das so verstanden, daß mit IMPORT der gewerbliche IMPORT für den Weiterverkauf gemeint ist. Wir angelnden Touris dürfen unsere bleihaltigen Bestände mitbringen und auch noch verangeln.

Auch ohne das Kaufdatum mit einer Quittung belegen zu können.

Alles andere wäre auch Quatsch !!!

Auch den Dänen muß klar sein welche Auswirkungen es hätte wenn die Touris nur noch bleifrei fischen dürften. Man lebt dort doch auch vom Tourismus und somit auch von den Anglern.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie eine Kontrolle realisiert werden sollte. Mich hat man an der Küste noch nie nach einem Angelschein gefragt. 

Glaub nich das eine Amt eingerichtet wird welches die langen Küstenabschnitte abschreitet und dort Angler auf bleihaltiges Material kontrolliert !?!?!?

Das war jetzt meine Auffassung von diesem Gesetzt.

Grundsätzlich sollte man eine Alternative zum Blei doch auch begrüßen. Denke nach einer gewissen Umstellungsphase werden sich die Preise für diese alternativebn Köder dann auch normalisieren.


----------

